# playoff PIZZA Jumbo Fattie



## miamirick (Jan 15, 2012)

threw together a nice pizz fattie for the crew while we were watching the playoffs








sausage and hamburger mix 1 lb each







laid out with peperoni, onion, ham, sauce  cheese to come 







on the GOSM with some buddies







out of the smoker ready for crust







wrapped in pizza dough brushed with butter and garlic







cut open slice ready to eat







darn that was tasty

even the pup had some

that broken leg is getting better 4  more weeks 







Thanks for looking


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like a great day at your house.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2012)

Man Rick you still keep making killer food - awesome


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

WOO HOO! That's a beauty Rick!!!


----------



## jared johnson (Jan 15, 2012)

These fattys are killing me. I have never even heard of them till I found this site. They look sooooooo good!!!!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

I gained a few pounds and also added to my cholesterol. Never thought about adding a crust. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 15, 2012)

jerseyhunter said:


> I gained a few pounds and also added to my cholesterol. Never thought about adding a crust. Thanks for sharing.


crust is real easy just weave it like the bacon and pop it in the oven  adds a great extra layer of flavor


----------



## driedstick (Jan 15, 2012)

that is AWESOME  great job


----------



## azron (Jan 15, 2012)

I like the weave mmmmmmmmm


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the crust weave!  Should have saved that trick for a Throwdown!  Awesome presentation!


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

excellent job


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 16, 2012)

Darn Rick it is a  mouth watering pizza/fattie/ great idea thanks


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## skeetermarine (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## king salmon (Jan 17, 2012)

The dough weave is very nice!


----------



## thomthomkc (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya the dough weave makes that Triple D worthy.  Guy would be impressed.


----------



## stevecylka (Apr 10, 2012)

now that is one awesome fatty! Like the others have said, that crust weave is awesome! Seriously great job.


----------

